# mk4's, bag over coils, front offsets....



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Discuss....
Im bagging my 04 gli, uvair aerosports over fk sport+ coilovers (i know it differs from coil to coil). Im freaking out ordering adapters and tires, and as much as i didnt want to do it, im gonna ask what coils, what bags, what tires, and what offsets people are running....Pics are welcomed as always, and any fitment issues you have.


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: mk4's, bag over coils, front offsets.... (no vtec 4me)*

no notch (uas over fk) i was running 215/35 8.5 et 5 that was barely poking, now with notch (BY) that same spec is hardly flush.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: mk4's, bag over coils, front offsets.... (lcurtisl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lcurtisl* »_no notch (uas over fk) i was running 215/35 8.5 et 5 that was barely poking, now with notch (BY) that same spec is hardly flush.

et5? fronts? that seems extremely low... Got any pictures from your set ups?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: mk4's, bag over coils, front offsets.... (no vtec 4me)*

OG Weitec coilovers w. uvair bags
18x9 after adapters ET 14 w. a 215 35
set flush air'd out, poked a mm or 2 when at ride height


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: mk4's, bag over coils, front offsets.... (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_OG Weitec coilovers w. uvair bags
18x9 after adapters ET 14 w. a 215 35
set flush air'd out, poked a mm or 2 when at ride height

Really?! any picks?
i have weitecs as well and going with the uvair bags, but plan on have 8.5x17 and end having a ET27
Did you have any problems regarding the weitecs and uv bags?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: mk4's, bag over coils, front offsets.... (gpips101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gpips101* »_
Really?! any picks?
i have weitecs as well and going with the uvair bags, but plan on have 8.5x17 and end having a ET27
Did you have any problems regarding the weitecs and uv bags?

17x8.5 et 27 is gonna run into problems. Im worried about running et14


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: mk4's, bag over coils, front offsets.... (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_
17x8.5 et 27 is gonna run into problems. Im worried about running et14

why do you say that? 
i can add a larger spacer but i would like to tuck


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: mk4's, bag over coils, front offsets.... (gpips101)*

No problems, you have the full body threaded coilovers?
Just search my name, i'm at work so cant get to my flikr right now.
ive ran LBs w. OEM tires just fine, 17x8s ET 20s (high 20s and low 20s, different wheels) w. 215 45s, 215 40s all road and max'd out in the 21.*** area.
Well not the LBs, but ya.


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: mk4's, bag over coils, front offsets.... (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_No problems, you have the full body threaded coilovers?
Just search my name, i'm at work so cant get to my flikr right now.
ive ran LBs w. OEM tires just fine, 17x8s ET 20s (high 20s and low 20s, different wheels) w. 215 45s, 215 40s all road and max'd out in the 21.*** area.
Well not the LBs, but ya.

yea they are full threaded, i plan on 8.5x17 205/40 front 10x17 215/40 rear


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: mk4's, bag over coils, front offsets.... (gpips101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gpips101* »_
yea they are full threaded, i plan on 8.5x17 205/40 front 10x17 215/40 rear

i plan on the same tire size. The only reason i said you might run into problems is at your ride height you might rub the bag on bumps. i dont know though, your coils may allow for moar low


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: mk4's, bag over coils, front offsets.... (no vtec 4me)*

frame on axle. 215/35 18x8.5 et 5, uas over fk


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

^so much poke up front. Is it safe to say that you have less clearance with 18s than you do with 17s due to the extra half inch they sit higher on the threaded part of the coil?


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

so much poke? really wow i dont think its excessive at all. and i put the bag so high up that it bottomed out just as the frame hit the axles (for max lift). With that set up i easily had a thumb clearance at 0 psi, and since the bag was bottomed out on the inner sleeve there was no way it rubbed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

just alot of front poke. Rear sits nice. So you dont have a notch?


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

i have notch and BY now. lays lca. same wheel/tire specs.


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (lcurtisl)*

i ran 17x8.5 et18 with no problems.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (harley06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *harley06* »_i ran 17x8.5 et18 with no problems. 

nice, what coils and tires?


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

Im running et18 17x9 215/40 ap coils with bags of course,ap's are basicaly fk's


----------



## joe king (Oct 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *lcurtisl* »_i have notch and BY now. lays lca. same wheel/tire specs.
http://farm3.static.flickr.com...b.jpg

This is with just bagyards and a notch? and no sway I'm guessing. still have the stock bushings?


_Modified by joe king at 10:36 AM 12-10-2009_


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

fk streetlines and 205/45 and 215/45


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (joe king)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joe king* »_
This is with just bagyards and a notch? and no sway I'm guessing. still have the stock bushings?

_Modified by joe king at 10:36 AM 12-10-2009_

no sway, shorter bushings. no problems


----------



## joe king (Oct 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *lcurtisl* »_
no sway, shorter bushings. no problems










thanks. Looks awesome


----------

